# Negative slope towards the foundation



## Thestolz (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi 
I have a client with a negative slope towards the foundation in one section of their house. The vinyl siding level in that section is very low so we cannot raise the ground level.

I was wondering if we could build up some pressure treated lumber to cover the vinyl and allow us to raise the ground level in front of it to fix the slope.

I am concerned with bugs and in regards to the breathability behind the vinyl.

We are also going to plant some bushes to help absorb some of the water.

Any suggestions?


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Can't you lower the grade in the yard, instead of raising at the house?


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Any barrier you place against the siding (even with the best intentions in mind) will serve to trap water that gets behind it, causing more issues than you currently have. 
As stated above... Can you change the grade to slope away from the foundation? 
How about a few more details about the yard? Sidewalk next to the problem area? Driveway? 
Does the water pool there already? 
Maybe someone else can come up with a solution that's in line with what you are thinking, but I would consider changing the grade if it's possible.


----------



## Thestolz (Jul 1, 2016)

I would need to redo the entire yard grade. I was looking for an alternate solution.

I am trying to attach a photo but it always fails with an error.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Swale cut it or install a curtain drain.


----------



## Billiam (Sep 2, 2016)

superseal said:


> Swale cut it or install a curtain drain.


+1


Thestolz said:


> I would need to redo the entire yard grade. I was looking for an alternate solution.


There's nothing wrong with exploring easier solutions, but sometimes that path only leads to workarounds. 

Here's my Fundamental Syllogism of Existentialism:
1. If anything is worth doing, then it is worth doing right.
2. Sometimes the right way is the hard way.
Therefore, if something is worth doing, it is worth doing the hard way.

Check out the book _The Sand Pebbles_ by Richard McKenna for an awe-inspiring tale of a man who recognizes this.

Now back to reality...
Is the customer willing to pay for a regrading?


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

It's supposed to be 4" from the bottom of the weep screed to hardscape but if you have a existing situation inspectors will slide on that (depending on the inspector, if you have one) but it's got to clear. 

Hopefully once it's excavated in the offending area it will not have come down too far, making the footing the less than required depth into the earth. 

From there it's either surface sloped or collect to drain which goes to daylight somewhere.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

If you have an place to daylight a drain line to, you could do an area drain, or french drain out a few feet from the house.


----------



## Billiam (Sep 2, 2016)

Is there a point-source of the water, or is it just general watershed movement? Although I still think regrading is the true solution, you could consider installing a rainwater collection system for the gutters. (If there aren't gutters in place, there should be, considering the problem you are having). Not only might this help with the problem at hand, you have all the added benefits of water bill reduction, efficient irrigation, higher quality chlorine-/fluoride-free water for the plants, and potential rebates/incentives from local governments/utilities.


----------

